# Not Again :/



## Djana (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey guys, im new to this and driving full stop.. anyway i have this weird problem... my car does maaaaaasive jolts when it nears 80km/h... i just checked the gear box its all fine, changed oil.. what the hell could that be ( i really dont want to buy a new gear box ) thanks in advance
djana :fluffy:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

need more description..
jolts from what? engine? suspension? bad tire?


----------



## Djana (Oct 7, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> need more description..
> jolts from what? engine? suspension? bad tire?



you think i know.. :/ im guessing automatic, im not brilliant with cars


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

heres a simple tip..

Is your overdrive on or off?
Put it on overdrive and try it out.. when I say put it on overdrive I mean the little button on the shifter 
:hal: 

see what happens..


----------



## Djana (Oct 7, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> heres a simple tip..
> 
> Is your overdrive on or off?
> Put it on overdrive and try it out.. when I say put it on overdrive I mean the little button on the shifter
> ...


thanks, i'll let u guys know


----------



## Djana (Oct 7, 2005)

it was on overdrive :/ another question how much voltage should there be in maximas?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Djana said:


> it was on overdrive :/ another question how much voltage should there be in maximas?


You might want to check out maxima.org ; there is a dude, Wiking that is good with electrical problems and solutions.


----------



## Djana (Oct 7, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> You might want to check out maxima.org ; there is a dude, Wiking that is good with electrical problems and solutions.


Thanks sweety


----------



## Djana (Oct 7, 2005)

ait, they rnt very helpful, so does anyone know what voltage should my car have, thanks


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*car jolting*



Djana said:


> Hey guys, im new to this and driving full stop.. anyway i have this weird problem... my car does maaaaaasive jolts when it nears 80km/h... i just checked the gear box its all fine, changed oil.. what the hell could that be ( i really dont want to buy a new gear box ) thanks in advance
> djana :fluffy:


I'm guessing it's an automatic and 80km/hr is about 45 miles per hour, with about 100km/hr being about 62mph. Correct? if the problem happens at that specific speed, and not before that and not after that, that might be your first clue. check your engine mounts. Maybe as the motor revs up slightly higher in rpm, it's vibrating on the shock mounts. It's hard to guess without more info. Also check your EGR valve. It could be stuck in an open or closed position. If stuck in a closed position, your engine is running way too rich and it could be stalling or shuddering. It could be on the brink of stalling and that's why it jolts. When was your last tuneup? How many miles on the motor? It might be transmission related, or it might not be, but you need to describe the problem a bit more. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

i have the same problem on my 90 max. i'll give the description. yes it jolts when it hits 80km/h and beyond...sometimes its scary. it also stalls when breaking slowly towards a stoplight, sometimes as you accelerate from a stop. the jolt is like the engine stalls then comes back on. i've obsereved that it happens when i hit bumps on the highway, but that doesnt explain the stalling when coming to a stop.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Car shudders and wants to stall*



Sniper06 said:


> i have the same problem on my 90 max. i'll give the description. yes it jolts when it hits 80km/h and beyond...sometimes its scary. it also stalls when breaking slowly towards a stoplight, sometimes as you accelerate from a stop. the jolt is like the engine stalls then comes back on. i've obsereved that it happens when i hit bumps on the highway, but that doesnt explain the stalling when coming to a stop.


Check your MAF and MAP sensors. Your car seems to NOT know how to regulate air-to-fuel mixture and thus wants to stall out. These two sensors control this. The other possibilities include your idle air control motor, and anything else that regulates air to fuel mixture. Begin by going to a shop that will tell you if your engine is throwing out any codes. Then, step-by-step, eliminate the variables: the EGR being chocked up, one of sensors malfuctioning, and so forth. It's a process of logical deduction and a process of elimination


----------

